# Burger King admits they use horsemeat!!!



## ShootSpeeders (Jan 31, 2013)

I  haven't been to a burger joint in 10 years.  Never eat food prepared by teenage boys.



> Disturbing: Burger King Admits Burgers Contain Horsemeat
> 
> January 31st, 2013 | Updated 01/31/2013 at 9:26 pm
> In a piece of highly disturbing news, Burger King has now admitted after continuous denial that it has actually been selling UK customers both burgers and Whoppers that contain horsemeat. This admission comes just after The Guardian reports that Burger King reps offered a round of absolute assurances to customers that it did not ever use horsemeat in its products.
> ...


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 31, 2013)

How about in the US?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not in the U.K. but I got a gift cerificate for BK this Christmas, so I used it.  MISTAKE!!!  It tasted funny, dry, old, cold.  It made me sick.  I went on their website and blasted them.  Then they invited me to a free meal.  Yeah,  I'll jump right on that deal.  Get sick again for free.  Thanks a lot.  How about giving me a fucking refund instead?????


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jan 31, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> How about in the US?



HAHAHA.  You really believe this is confined to the UK??  That's just damage control by BK.


----------



## Politico (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah it's not confined to the UK and other places it is allowed.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll gallop right down there and get me a whopper.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 1, 2013)

Or a whipper.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 1, 2013)

Dear God I had one of those avocado whoppers just earlier today!!!  The humanity!!!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't eat at Burger King (Hungry Jacks) and now I never will.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 1, 2013)

Is this anything like the worm meat McDonalds was accused of making burgers with a few years ago?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 1, 2013)

Burger King makes me ill so I never eat there anymore. I can barely tolerate McDonald's.  Wendy's is the shit tho


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought only Roy Rogers used horsemeat


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 1, 2013)

in and out is about the only burger I will eat except a home made one


----------



## martybegan (Feb 1, 2013)

Wouldn't faze me. I eat NYC Street Vendor dirty water hot dogs all the time, and who knows whats in those things.

Damn tasty though.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep burger king offshored their meat supplier to POland.  Ths offshoring works out well.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 1, 2013)

As if all the saturated fat wasn't reason enough to avoid fast food.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2013)

If you read the article it says trace amounts.
Pollocks can't tell the difference between horses and cows.


----------



## Wehrwolfen (Feb 1, 2013)

Progress 
December 23, 2011 

4 more years for Obama! Horse meat can now be slaughtered for human consumption in the U.S.!
Horses could soon be slaughtered for meat in US - Yahoo! News Singapore 

Horses could soon be butchered in the U.S. for human consumption after Congress quietly lifted a 5-year-old ban on funding horse meat inspections, and activists say slaughterhouses could be up and running in as little as a month. 
...​The USDA issued a statement Tuesday saying there are no slaughterhouses in the U.S. that butcher horses for human consumption now, but if one were to open, it would conduct inspections to make sure federal laws were being followed. USDA spokesman Neil Gaffney declined to answer questions beyond what was in the statement.  
...​But pro-slaughter activists say the ban had unintended consequences, including an increase in neglect and the abandonment of horses, and that they are scrambling to get a plant going  possibly in Wyoming, North Dakota, Nebraska or Missouri. They estimate a slaughterhouse could open in 30 to 90 days with state approval and eventually as many as 200,000 horses a year could be slaughtered for human consumption. Most of the meat would be shipped to countries in Europe and Asia, including France and Japan. 


Read more:
Eat Horse


----------



## Borillar (Feb 1, 2013)

Didn't know it was illegal. I haven't had horse meat since I was a kid, but I remember it being similar to venison. A lot leaner than beef.


----------



## Caroljo (Feb 1, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I'm not in the U.K. but I got a gift cerificate for BK this Christmas, so I used it.  MISTAKE!!!  It tasted funny, dry, old, cold.  It made me sick.  I went on their website and blasted them.  Then they invited me to a free meal.  Yeah,  I'll jump right on that deal.  Get sick again for free.  Thanks a lot.  How about giving me a fucking refund instead?????



I used to LOVE their whoppers!  The last 2 times i'd gotten one though (i haven't been there in about a year now!) i'd gotten really sick....i'm sure it was food poisoning!  After the first time, it had been quite a while and i decided i wanted one and that maybe the when i got sick it was actually from something else.  NOPE! Did it again! No more BK for me!!


----------



## Charles_Main (Feb 1, 2013)

Isn't the Guardian about as reliable as the National Enquirer?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 1, 2013)

Now if we can just get monkey meat to supplement the dog and cat served in certain restaurants.......


----------



## Jos (Feb 1, 2013)

I just checked my burgers...... aaaaand there off!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 2, 2013)

Why do people care if there is horse in their burger? What difference does it make? You're eating a dead COW, for christ's sake.

This is like complaining that Korea is cruel because they torture and eat dogs while you yourself are responsible for torturing and eating cows, chickens, pigs and fish. 

Having said that, why would anyone with a brain eat at a fast food joint when you know the "food" is garbage?


----------



## Abel (Feb 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why do people care if there is horse in their burger? What difference does it make? You're eating a dead COW, for christ's sake.
> 
> This is like complaining that Korea is cruel because they torture and eat dogs while you yourself are responsible for torturing and eating cows, chickens, pigs and fish.
> 
> Having said that, why would anyone with a brain eat at a fast food joint when you know the "food" is garbage?



I agree. 
Not every culture is a faliure at being you, the world you live in is just one view of reality.


----------



## Imnukingfutz (Feb 2, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> I  haven't been to a burger joint in 10 years.  Never eat food prepared by teenage boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The article says that the Silvercrest company revealed to be utilizing non-approved ingredients within their burger assortment....how is that Burger Kings fault? How was Burger King lying if that company did it without approval?

If you order something from me and I add extra ingredients you didnt ask for, thats not your fault the same as it isnt Burger Kings fault. 

Now if they knew it was happening that would be different.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't care.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 2, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> As if all the saturated fat wasn't reason enough to avoid fast food.



Horsemeat is better for you, less fat.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Feb 2, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> As if all the saturated fat wasn't reason enough to avoid fast food.


I don't think the saturated fat is enough reason to avoid fast food. Sure it is enough of a reason to not eat it every day, but all things in moderation an occasional trip to BK of KFC isn't going to destroy anyone's health.



Wehrwolfen said:


> 4 more years for Obama! Horse meat can now be slaughtered for human consumption in the U.S.!
> Horses could soon be slaughtered for meat in US - Yahoo! News Singapore
> 
> Horses could soon be butchered in the U.S. for human consumption after Congress quietly lifted a 5-year-old ban on funding horse meat inspections, and activists say slaughterhouses could be up and running in as little as a month.


You post a quote saying *congress *lifted a 5 year old ban on funding for horse meat inspections, then summarize by referencing Obama. Did he personally lead a drive to slaughter horses or something?





Luddly Neddite said:


> Why do people care if there is horse in their burger? What difference does it make? You're eating a dead COW, for christ's sake.


Yup. People eat lamb, cows, baby cows, pigs, but oh this one type of hoofed animal mustn't be slaughtered it is somehow different.

I don't understand why anyone would be against slaughtering horses unless they were also against slaughtering any type of animal for food.


----------



## richstacy (Feb 2, 2013)

Where is the proof?  There is not the slightest shred of proof. This story sounded like total BS and in fact it almost entirely is. 
Here's the truth: 

Neigh it ain't so: Burger King finds horse meat at European supplier - Jan. 31, 2013

Burger King discovered that there were very small amounts of horse DNA in some meat in Ireland that never made it to restaurants.   The problem was traced to a Polish sub-contractor and  Both the subcontractor and the contractor, Silevercrest have been terminated.

There is not the slightest hint that Burger King in any way encouraged the use of any non-beef product, or tired to cover up the problem.  I say good for them.

I'm sure that many know that horse meat is widely eaten and is considered a delicacy in some European countries.  That probably accounts for the source of the contamination.


----------



## Charles_Main (Feb 2, 2013)

I asked everyone in this thread if they realize the UK guardian is no more than a Tabloid on the same level as National Enquirer, but they so wanted to believe this story. They ignored that little fact.


----------



## Charles_Main (Feb 2, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> I don't understand why anyone would be against slaughtering horses unless they were also against slaughtering any type of animal for food.



Well if you had spent time with Horses you might understand better. People develop close bonds with them, and think of them more as pets than live stock.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > As if all the saturated fat wasn't reason enough to avoid fast food.
> ...



I listened to the audiobook Home  by Bill Bryson,  where he states in the 18 and 19 hundreds humans consumed a significantly wider diversity of meats,  vegetables,  greens and grains.  Something like 60 different varieties of meat we no longer eat because beef,  pork, chicken,  turkey and a couple varieties of fish dominate the market.

I'm with Predfan (see his thread in the food forum)...I want to try them all.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 2, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I don't eat at Burger King (Hungry Jacks) and now I never will.




What's the big deal? Horse is meat.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 2, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why anyone would be against slaughtering horses unless they were also against slaughtering any type of animal for food.
> ...




Until you get hungry enough.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 2, 2013)

So .... eating a cow, delicious ...eating a horse, disgusting?? 
Strange set of values.

I had horsemeat when I lived in France.  It's tough.  Not particularly appealing.  Hard to see the distinction in one's choice of diet though.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 2, 2013)

It's one thing to feed somebody horse meat if they know what they're eating, but another thing to not tell 'em first.


----------



## KudoZ (Feb 2, 2013)

Give your free gift certificate to somebody you don't like.  Your mother in law?  Who cares what's in the garbage fast food menus where fat ass people sit in drive thrus and just shovel it in?  Want to reduce weight in the US and save millions of gallons of gas?  Outlaw drive up windows.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 2, 2013)

Does that mean the food police will now ban my Mr. Ed Combo?


----------



## April (Feb 2, 2013)

Most fast food burgers like BK and McDonalds are disgusting...with the exception of very few. And even the exception you have to wonder. 
Last burger I ate was from McDonalds...my stomach faught me for the rest of that night. No more FF burgers for me...I'll stick to making my own, thank you.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have eaten horse many times in Mexico and it was always very lean, unusually soft but not stringy and sweet. They grill it marinated in many spices. Puerto Morales and Playa del Carmen is most always the area we stay in and many of our Canadian friends stay most all of the winter.
Canadians eat a lot of horsemeat and the Quebec area with it's historic district has many restaurants that serve horse and a lot of it. Most all butchers and super market chains in large Canadian cities sell it. You see it. Their long history of eating horse does date back to the French. Some of it I have eaten in French cuisine is a little tough as they do it sauteed or fried with a lot of sauces. My good Mexican friends are wonderful people and cooks as their spicy smoky grilling of it was good.


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why do people care if there is horse in their burger? What difference does it make? You're eating a dead COW, for christ's sake.
> 
> This is like complaining that Korea is cruel because they torture and eat dogs while you yourself are responsible for torturing and eating cows, chickens, pigs and fish.
> 
> Having said that, why would anyone with a brain eat at a fast food joint when you know the "food" is garbage?



Why eat fast food.?  Several reasons.  Laziness, convenience,  or maybe some people think it's ok.  I do.  I've found the quality changes depending on the place.   Horsemeat?  Big deal,  I ate guinea pig in Peru and it wasn't too bad.  They called it "kooee"  that's how its pronounced anyway and it's a favorite in Peru.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> I asked everyone in this thread if they realize the UK guardian is no more than a Tabloid on the same level as National Enquirer, but they so wanted to believe this story. They ignored that little fact.



Party pooper......


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Most fast food burgers like BK and McDonalds are disgusting...with the exception of very few. And even the exception you have to wonder.
> Last burger I ate was from McDonalds...my stomach faught  me for the rest of that night. No more FF burgers for me...I'll stick to making my own, thank you.


 I'll tell ya what's good at BK...their veggie burger.

For a small upgrade fee,  they'll make it out like any specialty Whopper.

Last night I had an avocado and swiss veggie burger that was quite delicious.


----------



## Charles_Main (Feb 2, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I don't eat at Burger King (Hungry Jacks) and now I never will.



You people need to stop believing everything you read online. The truth to this story is that BK found traces of Horse DNA at one of it's meat suppliers in Europe. They never admitted to using Horse meat knowingly, or purposely. You all should have known better than to jump on the band wagon and believe anything the UK guardian prints. Might as well be reading the National Enquirer. 

fucking fools.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Feb 2, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't eat at Burger King (Hungry Jacks) and now I never will.
> ...



That's still no reason to eat junk.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Feb 3, 2013)

Pogo said:


> So .... eating a cow, delicious ...eating a horse, disgusting??
> Strange set of values.
> 
> I had horsemeat when I lived in France.  It's tough.  Not particularly appealing.  Hard to see the distinction in one's choice of diet though.



True.  Some societies eat pork, some eat dog.  It's all arbitrary.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 3, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So .... eating a cow, delicious ...eating a horse, disgusting??
> ...


Some eat dog?  You mean like our president?


----------



## sfcalifornia (Feb 3, 2013)

S.J. said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They eat dog in Indonesia.  We eat pigs.  What's the diff?


----------



## asaratis (Feb 3, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > sfcalifornia said:
> ...



Of pigs, all parts are edible!


----------



## Saigon (Feb 3, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> They eat dog in Indonesia.  We eat pigs.  What's the diff?



I think you will find dog is eaten more often in Viet Nam - I have never seen or heard of it being eaten in Indonesia. 

I've eaten horse steaks in Belgium, and they were fine, though not something I'd choose to eat often.

The most interesting thing about this thread is that no one spotted the words "traces" in the statement. It's not exactly like people were being served burgers that were 50% horse - they weren't even 5%!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 3, 2013)

asaratis said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I know.  A lot of blacks eat the pig's butt hole.  I think they call it chitlins.


----------



## 4berry104 (Feb 3, 2013)

It is as long as it is done in a relatively humane fashion. I have no problem eating anything as long as the creatures were treated with the respect they deserve. I would eat dog, cat, or horse if it didn't suffer in its death. Too much does incur suffering though.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 3, 2013)

S.J. said:


> A lot of blacks eat the pig's butt hole.  I think they call it chitlins.



Chitlins is made from intestines. If you eat sausages, you eat the same thing. 

Not that you're racist or anything....


----------



## S.J. (Feb 3, 2013)

Saigon said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of blacks eat the pig's butt hole.  I think they call it chitlins.
> ...


Not hardly.  Sausage smells good when it's cooking.  Chitlins smell like shit (literally).

Google Image Result for http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gFhdcUTvss4/UIf3DCIBkuI/AAAAAAAAK4Q/RAGpFzr4lyo/s1600/CHITLINS4.gif


----------



## Politico (Feb 3, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> I asked everyone in this thread if they realize the UK guardian is no more than a Tabloid on the same level as National Enquirer, but they so wanted to believe this story. They ignored that little fact.



Charles Charles Charles. You do realize you are on a board where the people think red tops, the Huffington Post and Glenn Beck are legitimate news sources right?


----------



## Saigon (Feb 3, 2013)

> I asked everyone in this thread if they realize the UK guardian is no more than a Tabloid on the same level as National Enquirer, but they so wanted to believe this story. They ignored that little fact.



Spot the person who had never heard of the Guardian before!!

Left-leaning it may be, but it is without question one of the most intelligent newspapers in the world. It is absolutely excellent.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2013)

Saigon said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > They eat dog in Indonesia.  We eat pigs.  What's the diff?
> ...





...................................


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 3, 2013)

I went to the BK on St Patty's Day b/c I wanted to try the green ketchup that allegedly tasted the same. It was so nasty! And I don't think they're so bad; but I never go there since I stopped drinking caffeine/soda. Once  you have to focus on the food it's like, oh this isn't very good at all.


----------



## waltky (Feb 3, 2013)

Granny says, "Instead of whinin' about it - dey oughta get down on dey's knees an' thank God dey ain't getting sued over it...

*Horsemeat scandal costs Ireland company contract with Burger King*
_Friday 1st February, 2013 - Burger King Worldwide has taken a tough stand with Irish meat supplier Silvercrest Foods._


> The fast food giant was buying meat for its hamburgers it was selling in the United Kingdom, Denmark and Ireland.  Ireland's Food Safety Authority in early Jnauary cleared the Ireland supplier, saying a very small quantity of horse meat found did not pose a safety risk. Nonetheless the report prompted ABP Food Group to place its Silvercrest subsidiary under entirely new management. "We are proud of our excellent reputation for quality and service throughout Europe and are determined not to allow the Silvercrest incident to overshadow what is a great business," ABP Food Group CEO Paul Finnerty said.
> 
> The move however was not enough to sideline Burger King's own investigation, which drew a different conclusion to the Irish regulator, and has now resulted in the termination of Burger King's contract with Silvercrest.  "While the Food Safety Authority of Ireland has stated that this is not a food safety issue, we are deeply troubled by the findings of our investigation and apologise to our guests, who trust us to source only the highest quality 100% beef burgers. Our supplier has failed us and in turn we have failed you. We are committed to ensuring that this does not happen again," Diego Beamonte, vice president, Global Quality, Burger King Corporation, said Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saigon (Feb 3, 2013)

There was a case in Sweden recently where a company had imported some beef from Hungary - only after complaints from consumers it turned out it was pork coloured to look more like beef. 

Maybe not a huge crime - but not ideal for those keeping kosher or halal!!

I think that one cost the importer a contract as well....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> I asked everyone in this thread if they realize the UK guardian is no more than a Tabloid on the same level as National Enquirer, but they so wanted to believe this story. They ignored that little fact.



you are wrong.


----------



## Imnukingfutz (Feb 3, 2013)

Hell, my wife made steaks the other night, I swear I could still see the marks where the jockey was hitting it...LOL


----------



## editec (Feb 3, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> I  haven't been to a burger joint in 10 years.  Never eat food prepared by teenage boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they just admitted that they buy meat from anothr country and never even bothered to test it?

STING EM UP!


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 3, 2013)

I have not bought a burger from anywhere since the 'pink slime' story broke.  If I want a really good burger, grilled or fried, I hand pat it and make my own.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Feb 3, 2013)

Some of you people are NUTS. I would rather eat horse meat than cow meat ANY day. Cows are nasty, lazy, dirty animals. Hogs are even worse.

There is NOTHING wrong with horse meat. Horse meat is much leaner than cow meat.

When I lived in Phoenix, Arizona as a child, back in the 60s and early 70s, there were horse meat butcher shops all over the city. 

The one nearest my childhood home was called "Ye Olde Meat Shop". The horse meat was actually more expensive than cow meat.

As for the meat used at fast food chains, I have NEVER gotten sick from eating a Big Mac or a Whopper or a Wendy's burger. I don't eat them alot, but I like one now and then. I prefer Subway, which uses turkey-based cold cuts.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2013)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Some of you people are NUTS. I would rather eat horse meat than cow meat ANY day. Cows are nasty, lazy, dirty animals. Hogs are even worse.
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with horse meat. Horse meat is much leaner than cow meat.



You are correct.  If it weren't for the fast food industry and our obsession with consuming cow, the species would die off of its own irrelevance.  At least the fat-slob freak cattle as we raise them.


----------



## alextenenbaum (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm surprised the meat is as good as that! I'd call it a pleasant surprise.


----------



## poet (Feb 3, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I'm not in the U.K. but I got a gift cerificate for BK this Christmas, so I used it.  MISTAKE!!!  It tasted funny, dry, old, cold.  It made me sick.  I went on their website and blasted them.  Then they invited me to a free meal.  Yeah,  I'll jump right on that deal.  Get sick again for free.  Thanks a lot.  How about giving me a fucking refund instead?????



No BK, ever again. Whataburger, from here on out....No dry bland tasteless burgers.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 3, 2013)

Horse meat is leaner, has more cholestorol than cattle but is much higher in iron with slightly fewer calories. 
When compared to ground beef, well, there is no comparison. Horse meat has 50% more protein and 25% less fat.
Boils down to Madison Avenue Marketing and the beef industry and the American ignorance of eating what tastes good  instead of what is good for them.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 3, 2013)

I eat bison burgers. Better than beef or horse.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Horse meat is leaner, has more cholestorol than cattle but is much higher in iron with slightly fewer calories.
> When compared to ground beef, well, there is no comparison. Horse meat has 50% more protein and 25% less fat.
> Boils down to Madison Avenue Marketing and the beef industry and the American ignorance of eating what tastes good  instead of what is good for them.



It smells bad.  Don't know if they still do, but they used to make dog food out of it.  And that dog food stunk.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Horse meat is leaner, has more cholestorol than cattle but is much higher in iron with slightly fewer calories.
> ...



The dog food is from the old dying horses where in most cases they gave the horse some kind of drug to let them go peacefully. Those drugs do bad things to the meat and that is the meat that is rendered down in a process so it is safe for animal consumption such as dog food. 

Not the same as horse meat for human consumption.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



It still stinks.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 3, 2013)

There is no end of people who will come to my state and announce they 'don't eat Bambi.'  What stupid people.  Venison is good meat and much better for you than beef.  But they equate it with some animation and think it immoral to eat venison.  I simply couldn't eat horse meat because I recall the smell.  Bison is quite good though.


----------



## tjvh (Feb 3, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'll gallop right down there and get me a whopper.



A Royale with cheese...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2013)

When they start grinding up worms and mixing it with my beef then I might say something.  Who knows, I might say yum.....


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



so does venison and mutton.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 3, 2013)

So Burger King does't use the best quality meat.

Geez, what a surprise.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> So Burger King does't use the best quality meat.
> 
> Geez, what a surprise.



Actually getting away from cow is a step up, not down.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 3, 2013)

I wonder what happens to all the non Angus beef?
Seems like all anyone sells anymore is angus.

Do you really believe that all that Angus beef is really Angus beef?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 3, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Man oh man, TOTALLY agree with you on the mutton! And large bucks that have been eating up on acorns as that makes the venison wild tasting big time. You have never eaten any venison that was cleaned and processed correctly possibly. Additionally, the hind quarters can be very wild tasting so I have that ground and a small amount of chicken fat if I can find it or beef fat added. Cubed also. The back straps and tenderloin venison is to die for cooked correctly. I like to pound it between wax paper and lightly bread it with sifted flour and sear it for about 30 seconds on each side. Great with biscuits. The ground is excellent for making spaghetti sauce or chilli. I also marinate it in Dales steak sauce, minced onions and peppers before grilling.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 3, 2013)

Some slaughter houses for beef are terrible as I believe the USDA has slacked on their enforcement over the years, possibly during the Reagan administration when this started.
As I stated earlier, the horse meat I have eaten is very good as the Mexicans are tremendous cooks. 
Makes me want to be down there NOW!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Feb 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> As I stated earlier, the horse meat I have eaten is very good as the Mexicans are tremendous cooks.


I thought they use the horses for those shows in Tijuana. Wait, maybe that is donkeys, sorry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> I wonder what happens to all the non Angus beef?
> Seems like all anyone sells anymore is angus.
> 
> Do you really believe that all that Angus beef is really Angus beef?



All my cattle are named Angus.........


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 4, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > As I stated earlier, the horse meat I have eaten is very good as the Mexicans are tremendous cooks.
> ...



My brother was stationed in San Diego after his stints in Nam in the 60s. Heard about the donkey shows.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happens to all the non Angus beef?
> ...



On a trivia site I saw a sign for a restaurant called "Black Angus". 

The problem was - the light for the letter 'g' wasn't working. 

The restaurant didn't seem to have many customers....


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



We had a Sears Parts and Service outlet near us back in VA.  For months the first S on Sears was unlit........


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I heard that!


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 4, 2013)

If nothing else, I imagine the horsemeat is probably healthier than the 'beef' BK usually used in it's food.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Feb 4, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> I wonder what happens to all the non Angus beef?
> Seems like all anyone sells anymore is angus.
> 
> Do you really believe that all that Angus beef is really Angus beef?



The best beef in the world is Kobe beef, from Japan. VERY expensive. The cattle are raised using specific traditional methods, and the beef produced is unbelievably tender, with far less saturated fat that American beef. Kobe beef is as close to "perfect" as there is, if you are a fan of fine steaks or other beef cuts.

The whole Angus beef thing started out as a fast food marketing tool, but it actually does have validity, as far as quality and other requirements relating to marbling, texture, muscling, carcass size, fat thickness, etc.

Angus cattle are now the most popular beef breed in the United States (population-wise).


----------



## April (Feb 4, 2013)

Pink slime, anyone?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2013)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> The best beef in the world is Kobe beef, from Japan.






Not necessarily. Many connoisseurs consider Matsuzaka beef superior.


----------



## Charles_Main (Feb 4, 2013)

So how many idiots saw this and believed the fabricated title? BK never admitted to using Horse meat. They admitted to Busting one of their own suppliers for having "traces of horse DNA at their packing plant"


----------



## richstacy (Feb 4, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Most fast food burgers like BK and McDonalds are disgusting...with the exception of very few. And even the exception you have to wonder.
> Last burger I ate was from McDonalds...my stomach faught me for the rest of that night. No more FF burgers for me...I'll stick to making my own, thank you.


 
Amazing isn't it that tens of millions of Americans each day eat McDonald's and Burger King etc, without the slightest ill effect.  I have never had a bad reaction to a Quarter Pounder or a Whopper.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> So how many idiots saw this and believed the fabricated title? BK never admitted to using Horse meat. They admitted to Busting one of their own suppliers for having "traces of horse DNA at their packing plant"



That's a chronic flaw on message boards, but a better question: how many even cared?
Again, as if eating a cow is perfectly OK and eating a horse isn't, based on ....what?


----------



## Charles_Main (Feb 4, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > So how many idiots saw this and believed the fabricated title? BK never admitted to using Horse meat. They admitted to Busting one of their own suppliers for having "traces of horse DNA at their packing plant"
> ...



Well 2 main reason. One people look at horses differently than cows, develop emotional attachments to them, and basically consider them pets not food. That is until they are starving. 

Second, and more logical is that horse meat is stringy and tough, the animal is not bread for eating. 

Other than that there is no logical reason for it to be so "appalling" to some. Hell in some places horse meat is considered a delicacy.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Yeah it is tough, but of course that's by comparison to our industrialized beef, which has a consistency somewhere between a saturated sponge and a turd.  Just seems that if one is already eating a cow, it's not much of a leap to a horse, so all those exclamation points in the OP seem just a bit overcooked.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> Well 2 main reason. One people look at horses differently than cows, develop emotional attachments to them, and basically consider them pets not food. That is until they are starving.





Which people look at them that way?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> Second, and more logical is that horse meat is stringy and tough.






Maybe you just got some bad stuff when you had it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 5, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I'm not in the U.K. but I got a gift cerificate for BK this Christmas, so I used it.  MISTAKE!!!  It tasted funny, dry, old, cold.  It made me sick.  I went on their website and blasted them.  Then they invited me to a free meal.  Yeah,  I'll jump right on that deal.  Get sick again for free.  Thanks a lot.  How about giving me a fucking refund instead?????


If you are getting free food, why not order a grilled chicken sandwich or salad instead of a hamburger?


----------



## Politico (Feb 5, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> Well 2 main reason. One people look at horses differently than cows, develop emotional attachments to them, and basically consider them pets not food. That is until they are starving.



I love humans far less than cows...and...pets for that matter. I guess eating them would be ok.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not in the U.K. but I got a gift cerificate for BK this Christmas, so I used it.  MISTAKE!!!  It tasted funny, dry, old, cold.  It made me sick.  I went on their website and blasted them.  Then they invited me to a free meal.  Yeah,  I'll jump right on that deal.  Get sick again for free.  Thanks a lot.  How about giving me a fucking refund instead?????
> ...


I should have given it as a gift to somebody else.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 5, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


 ? Someone you don't like?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I didn't know it was gonna make me sick but yeah, next time I'll give it to a Democrat.


----------



## Intense (Feb 5, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > How about in the US?
> ...



The article states that Burger King terminated their connection with the Processing Company. How do you know that Burger King was not just as much a victim as it's customers? Why presume there is a problem here in the US? Does it really matter to at all, or are you just looking to destroy another successful company for the fun of it?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Feb 8, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> I  haven't been to a burger joint in 10 years.  Never eat food prepared by teenage boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are talking miniscule DNA particles that float in the air...


----------



## editec (Feb 8, 2013)

Burger King might be a victim of a bad supplier, that is true.

But what difference does that make to the consumer?

If BK cannot police its own suppliers then BK is just going to have to accept that its customers are going to lose confidence in their products.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2013)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > I  haven't been to a burger joint in 10 years.  Never eat food prepared by teenage boys.
> ...



True.
What Burger King didn't explain, nor did anyone else, is why the presence of horsemeat would be a problem in the first place.  Are we afraid we're not getting enough fat?  Seems to me if you've committed to eating a burger, you're already committed to eating an animal.  To paraphrase an old punchline, "we've already established that; now we're just haggling over the species".


----------



## editec (Feb 8, 2013)

Pogo,

Don't know about horses in Poland, but American horss are often shot up with chemicals (for pain, I'm informed) that are harmful to humans.

Besides, if you're selling horsemeat, letting you customers know_ that_ is the right thing to do.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2013)

editec said:


> Pogo,
> 
> Don't know about horses in Poland, but American horss are often shot up with chemicals (for pain, I'm informed) that are harmful to humans.
> 
> Besides, if you're selling horsemeat, letting you customers know_ that_ is the right thing to do.



What for?  They've already agreed to eat _cow_...

I don't doubt horses are shot up with such chemicals.  Now consider what's in the _cows_.  That's why I haven't eaten them in at least thirty years.  Plus horses to my knowledge are not given antibiotics and hormones to fatten them up, so on that basis I think the burger-eaters are getting a bonus, albeit a minuscule one.

But again, if we've already established that the customer is OK with eating cow, then I don't see the point in haggling over the species.


----------

